
Tyler Durden’s Rules For Writing In The Zone - dan_sim
http://tribalwriter.com/2009/12/28/tyler-durden%E2%80%99s-rules-for-writing-in-the-zone-part-1/
======
SlyShy
The words won't flow no matter how concentrated you are on your writing, not
if you aren't invested in the writing, and aren't writing out of passion. A
fake and hollow story can be spotted around a corner from a mile away.

As a reader I want to be touched by a story. As a writer, then, you should
want to punch me in the gut with your story. The effect of an event is
diminished through text. That's why people who care the most about strife in
Rwanda have actually been there, and people who care the most about prostate
cancer have had it. As writers we wonder how we can get people to feel with
that terrible diminishing effect in action.

To get me to feel an event even through the dampening medium of text you have
to punch with as much force as you can. Trust me, I'm not going to feel the
full force of the blow.

Your sentences should be punchy. If you are writing a sad sentence make it the
saddest freaking sentence ever. Hit them with that sadness where it hurts. Try
to kill them with words alone. It's hard to imagine anyone killing themselves
over a short story, but if someone had I'd want to read that story too--it'd
be the best goddamn story I'll ever read.

Even if you don't manage to kick my ass I'll notice the effort. I'll feel you
flailing your arms against the text, kicking and screaming bloody murder. And
I'll appreciate your text and your exertion. I'll think to myself, "Hot damn,
she's sweating blood to get me to care, I'd better pay some attention."

You know what readers like to taste more than anything else? An author's
tears. We're such cunts that unless we can taste your frustration and anger at
our apathy in your words we won't even digest what you are saying.

\--

This is just what I imagine Tyler Durden saying to the author of this article,
in case that was unclear.

------
jrockway
No offense, but for someone writing about rules for writing, this is very
poorly written -- almost to the point of incomprehensibility.

(Maybe I was just turned off by the shirtless bleeding guy. You know, it's
possible to tell a story without screenshots from movies...)

~~~
klocksib
Not only was it poorly written, but the typesetting was all over the place.
Egadz!

------
GHFigs
_The sign of the amateur is overglorification of and preoccupation with the
mystery._

...yep.

